# Gaggia classic fine coffee grind



## Sierragls (Jun 21, 2016)

I've got a classic which I have been happily using with the pressurised basket for a number of years now. My brother bought me a selection of coffee as an anniversary present but the coffee is a lot finer than what I usually use and my machine could not push the water through it. I have now bought a non pressurised basket and taken the crema pin out but even with the non pressurised basket my machine still cannot push the water through, if I don't tamper the coffee it will push the water through slowly but nothing if I tamper it

your help would be grealy appreciated.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

was the coffee from pact ?

if not where ?

Without the protafilter in the group head you have a good flow of water ?


----------



## Sierragls (Jun 21, 2016)

It was from the love of coffee.

Yes I have good flow, I clean it regularly and have a pressure guage and have checked the pressure


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

maybe you are over filling the basket.

When you take the portafilter out is there a clear imprint of the shower screen on the puck

Try putting less in the portafilter.

Do you weight your coffee dose ?


----------



## Sierragls (Jun 21, 2016)

There is no imprint of the shower, yes I weigh it, I put 14g in a double basket


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dont tamp it as hard as you do then,, just barely tamp it at all,, or dont tamp it. Sounds like it ground too fine,, you'll soon use it up.

Maybe consider getting a grinder, then you will have control over the grind


----------

